# Laptop with AMD Phenom?



## Briguy

Is there any laptops out there that have the AMD Phenom 9850 BLACK EDITION CPU in it? Where can you buy it from?


----------



## PabloTeK

Highly unlikely; because the Phenom is a quad core it whacks out a fair bit of heat which no laptop can really dissapate properly. There is a Core 2 Quad laptop but it's expensive, heavy, big and quite loud.


----------



## Briguy

PabloTeK said:


> Highly unlikely; because the Phenom is a quad core it whacks out a fair bit of heat which no laptop can really dissapate properly. There is a Core 2 Quad laptop but it's expensive, heavy, big and quite loud.




What would be the best laptop for all around performance that's under $1000?


----------



## PabloTeK

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=2030260032+4022&name=$750+-+$1000 - have a look on there for one that takes your fancy, all under $1000.


----------

